# VK | Jam Monster Limited edition PB&J, Loaded Nic Salts and more



## Stroodlepuff (9/1/19)

*NEW ARRIVALS*

Jam Monster PB&J 3MG
Nomenon Noms X2 White Peach Raspberry

*SALTS*

Jam monster PB&J Salt

Loaded Glazed donuts Salt
Loaded Cran Apple Salt
Loaded Cran Apple Ice Salt
Loaded Strawberry Jelly Donut Salt

*Restocks:*
Gbom N'dulge Mango
Gbom N'dulge Custard

Loaded Cran apple Ice 3MG
Loaded Glazed Donut 3MG
Loaded Smores 3MG

Jam Monster Raspberry

*SALTS*

All pods n salts
Ice monster Mangarine Salt
Jame Moster Blueberry salt
Jam Monster Strawberry salt
Jam Monster Raspberry salt
Jam Monster Blackberry salt


https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest​

Reactions: Like 1


----------

